# Possible to press separate colors individually?



## ruinernix (Nov 22, 2008)

This might have already been covered but looking for ideas.. I have a very large print that I need to do and since I cannot press it in 1 shot on a 16x24 heat press since the design is 20x23. i need to come up with a solution.. 

I realize it will require decent alignment skills but beside that, is there any reason why I shouldn't do this?

The two colors are touching eachothers, but only 1 spot.. Example in ascii art:


```
dddddbbbb
     bbbb
     bbbb
     bbbb
```
d and b being 2 separate colors. they are obviously not full colors and have a design but just to give an idea =)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's doable. You have to cover up the first print with paper or something to protect your press and the print.. Depending on the type of transfer (hot split, etc.) your first print may have a flatter, shiny look compared to the last print. If possible, position your garment on the last press so the first pressing design is hanging off the press as much as possible.


----------

